# Super glue



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

What super glue is the best to use for a knot in braid?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Why? Which knot are you using it for?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you hopingsuper glue will prevent youfromlosing 11 jigs in one trip?


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Zap A Gap is waterproof.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i drop a smidge on a bimini twist (braid)...

i get the 6 pack at the dollar store... for 1 dollar.


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

zapp


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, guess ill get a couple of types of glue and see what work best.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Try the Krazy Glue Pen.

It is what I use having tried many differant glues and applicators.

Cheap, easy to use & no mess.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Glue is a crutch for those who cannot or will not tie good knots.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

> *captken (2/22/2009)*Glue is a crutch for those who cannot or will not tie good knots.


Normally I would agree, but for jigging i want the smallest and strongest knot, glue or no glue


----------



## reelmello (Oct 31, 2007)

You should not need glue. If you are tying to leader use a surgeons knot with 5 wraps. If you are tying direct use an improved synch knot with 8 twists.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

> *www.fishing (3/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *captken (2/22/2009)*Glue is a crutch for those who cannot or will not tie good knots.
> ...






From the way it sounds the poster isn't using hollow core braid for wind-ons and such. It sounds like he is tying lighter braids to hooks, swivels, lures, etc. I agree with Capt. Ken. If you need super glue for braid then you need to work on your knots. Attaching mono to hollow core braid is a whole nother matter. For this I recommend either Charkbait One-Part Spectra Adhesive or Jerry Brown Two-Part Spectra Adhesive.



http://www.charkbait.com/cs/cshl_JerryBrown.htm 



Nathan


----------

